# Officially Single



## pinksugar (May 12, 2008)

Hey kiddoes.

Today the bf and I split. Basically, I had been feeling ever since I got back from my trip (and before) that he was quite distant, and I felt whenever I called that I was bothering him when he was working (uni work), so on thursday I stopped calling. He messaged me a few times asking how I was, but never bothered to call even when I'd send messages saying 'I'll tell you all about it if you want to call when you get home'

it kind of exploded last night and we arranged to meet this morning for coffee.

Basically, he doesn't love me any more (and hasn't for a while) but didn't want to say so since he knew I was working so hard to keep us together. He hasn't had time because of uni to try and explain this to me before, and since he was so busy he thought it'd be ok to pretend like nothing was wrong and then get ME to do the breaking up.

I am incredibly busy myself at the moment with my last month as an undergraduate student, and so I have basically told myself that there is no point in grieving for a relationship that has been dead a long time. I still love him, but I cannot be with someone who does not return that love as completely and loyally as I have.

I have reminded myself that people break up, get together, marry, die or have babies every single day.

It is merely my turn to be heartbroken today. That being said I am determined not to lose faith in all men or be resentful or bitter. I am better off single than in a relationship that is so broken.

I didn't post this for sympathy or pity although I know that you guys will make me feel better. I simply felt the need to tell people that mean a lot to me about what is going on with me.

I'm glad I have you all


----------



## KatJ (May 12, 2008)

Aww Rosie, I'm sorry to hear that. Go ahead and grieve, because if you don't now, you will later. I wish you luck in your single life!


----------



## ticki (May 12, 2008)

you don't know me and probably don't care what i say, but it's not just men who do that so please don't resent half the human race for the actions of one idiot. there are definitely good guys out there. it's better that you realized it now so that you can get on with your life, studies and finding somebody who will give you love in return. it's just a shame that he didn't have the courage to do the right thing instead of stringing you along out of convenience. celebrate your new status, have fun with it, and i'm positive you'll find a great guy when you're ready.


----------



## Darla (May 12, 2008)

sorry to hear that Rosie, but it sounds like it was a conclusion you came up with and aren't all torn up.


----------



## pinksugar (May 12, 2008)

Darla, I know I sounded a bit unemotional and cold, but am upset - I'm incredibly hurt and sad that it didn't work out, that it couldn't be fixed, but I'm not hysterical as I have had a long time to think about this and be upset about it. Every day I would worry that he was going to do it, every day i'd wonder what I'd say, or whether I should just bite the bullet and do it myself. It was a massive strain to be under and so while I still care about him and deeply regret that he couldn't be the one, and that we couldn't solve this or work it out, I also feel a sense of relief that I can begin to move on, and perhaps have the time to focus on my degree before I get out there and look for someone else (in like, a year or more!)


----------



## Anthea (May 12, 2008)

I'm sorry to read this Rosie, I am sure you will look on this experence and will have learn't from it and be a better and stronger, wiser person for it. Look forward to enjoying being a single person and without knowing someone will come along wthout you trying. My best wishes go out to you at this time.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 12, 2008)

I'm so sorry hear that, it's always difficult to deal with a break-up with someone that you care a lot about. I hope things will get better soon.


----------



## SewAmazing (May 12, 2008)

Rosie, make sure you do a prayer of gratitude for the times and memories you shared together, and know that Spirit is obviously making room in your life for whomever is supposed to come into it. When a door closes, a window always opens. People come into our lives for a reason, a season, or a lifetime, but we get hurt because we don't always understand who comes for what. Everybody is not supposed to stay a part of your story..Be thankful, but keep moving because you can't have a new beginning without the old ending..


----------



## pinksugar (May 12, 2008)

Sew, that was really beautiful!

I definitely am grateful for the time we had, he taught me to expect more, want more, and that I deserve to have more.

He's a wonderful person, just not a person in love with me.


----------



## Darla (May 12, 2008)

and sorry to you Rosie i didn't mean for my response to mean that no matter what the cir***stances it didn't affect you. i know it did, but you do sound very philosophical about it


----------



## pinksugar (May 12, 2008)

I know D



I realised that I might sound a bit harsh and it wasn't like that is all... anyway, I get you, you get me.. it's all good!


----------



## Zoey (May 12, 2008)

Aww ROsie, I am sorry your hurting, but glad to see your handling it well and I so know that *relief* feeling after breaking up, like a burden off your shoulders. It will be tough,but your an awesome girl and I am sure you will make the best out of this. bighugs!


----------



## Annia (May 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *SewAmazing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Rosie, make sure you do a prayer of gratitude for the times and memories you shared together, and know that Spirit is obviously making room in your life for whomever is supposed to come into it. When a door closes, a window always opens. People come into our lives for a reason, a season, or a lifetime, but we get hurt because we don't always understand who comes for what. Everybody is not supposed to stay a part of your story..Be thankful, but keep moving because you can't have a new beginning without the old ending.. I have to agree (with Rosie) that was so beautiful!

It must feel good to be relieved, and finally know the truth... yet, at the same time it has got to hurt. You're doing such a good job at handling the situation, and I commend you for that. You're one of the MUT members that I admire. You're a beautiful person, for many reasons. In the meantime, please take care of yourself.





Hugs, kisses, and best wishes.

-Ra


----------



## Sheikah (May 12, 2008)

Sorry to read this. I've always seen you as such a loving girl even though I don't know you, but still. You know there's a world out there waiting for you and someone that will love you as you deserve. For now enjoy your single life, your friends and family. This will be your ME time. It's good you're seeing the positive things in the midst of the storm. You will overcome this.

Hugs for you!

Lor


----------



## Bec688 (May 12, 2008)

Aww Rosie



I am so sorry to hear that, I could image how hurt you are feeling, you guys were together for quite awhile, it'll take time to heal, and you're a gorgeous strong woman, you'll do just fine



We're all here to back you and you know there are many of us, including myself who are here if you need a shoulder to cry on. Keep your chin up chicken *hug*


----------



## puncturedskirt (May 12, 2008)

Aw, I'm sorry!!


----------



## Andi (May 12, 2008)

Wow, youÂ´re officially my hero of the day for being so mature about this. Most of us could take notes here...I know I should!

It takes a huge amount of strength to see the bigger picture and to feel beyong the sadness and dissappointment and actually know and really believe that the future holds what you deserve.

I really admire you for this. Seriously, chicken





Btw, hereÂ´s a bunny for ya:


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (May 12, 2008)

I'm sorry that this has come up, especially now at the end of your undergrad studies. I know that you feel badly, but the sun will shine again. Onward and upward to better things!


----------



## daer0n (May 12, 2008)

Things happen for a reason Rosie, and i am sure that better things await for you, if he isnt there with you anymore its because he just wasnt meant to be, as the saying goes: "Don't worry about the people in your past, there is a reason they didnt make it to your future"

It will hurt for a while, nobody said that it wouldn't hurt, but the pain will go away, it just sometimes seems like it never will and it literally feels like your heart IS broken, i think that your life will be filled with much better things that you deserve, while this is an abrupt change, and change is good, this can also be good for you, even if it doesn't feel like it at the moment.

Just know that now you will have time to yourself, to love yourself for now, and this might have been something that you needed before already, so take advantage of it, and re invent yourself, change at times can be refreshing, enjoy the new single you





*hugs*


----------



## McRubel (May 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow, youÂ´re officially my hero of the day for being so mature about this. Most of us could take notes here...I know I should!It takes a huge amount of strength to see the bigger picture and to feel beyong the sadness and dissappointment and actually know and really believe that the future holds what you deserve.

I really admire you for this. Seriously, chicken





Btw, hereÂ´s a bunny for ya:









Andi---love the bunny!





I'm so sorry to hear about your situation. I know you said that this kind of thing happens everyday, and it does, but it's still hard. It's good that you're getting this off of your chest and venting to people that care about you. Do something fun for yourself. Eat lots of chocolate. And give Willum a big squeeze.


----------



## Adrienne (May 12, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that!! I completely agree with Sew. I would go ahead and take the time to grieve because although you may not really be feeling it now, or want to take the time to accept it, it has happened and you don't want to hold any of that in.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 12, 2008)

Aw Rosie, I'm sorry to hear about the break up.

I am a fatalist and I believe that everything happens for a reason.

You are an intelligent, gorgeous, insightful woman.

And you still have your Masters to focus on - as well as Willum.

I believe that staying in a relationship can make you grow or it can make you stagnant. Being single can open up so many doors you never thought existed.

Now, time to treat yourself to mounds of chocolate!


----------



## CellyCell (May 12, 2008)

Wow. This was unexpected... I'm shocked to hear that.

Sucks that it didn't work, Rosers :/

You're hella pretty and got a great personality, so I'm sure soon or whenever you're ready - someone who will love you will eventually come!






Feel better. &lt;3


----------



## AprilRayne (May 12, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this Rosie! You deserve someone to love you just as much as you love them! Stay strong and have fun being single!!


----------



## MaddyBoo718 (May 13, 2008)

i'm so sorry rosie!!! you seem to have it all figured out, and that is so great. like andi said, you are my hero for the day.

things happen for a reason. i'm a firm believer in this. you can't have a rainbow without the storm, right? =)

go treat yourself to too much chocolate and ice cream. sweetness is the best cure for anything LOL.

feel better. i know how much this hurts. we're all here for you &lt;3


----------



## Ricci (May 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear this .. Remeber u must not keep feelings inside..

I know you will like the single life for a while and Im sure u will meet a guy when your ready

PS. easy on the ice cream .. I know ,been there....


----------



## La_Mari (May 13, 2008)

I agree w/ Andi, you are being very mature about it and I'm glad it didn't hurt you loads. That's a good thing, when my hubby and I had that problem last year, I was surprised I didn't freak out and run into a car. I did bawl in the shower a few times, I still do... but I just knew it had to happen.

Hopefully you meet a guy that will really appreciate you and love you w/ all his heart, there are some out there!! IDK any w/ the whole package tho,but then again AGV's thread on chick flicks explains why lol.

Hope tomorrow is better.


----------



## chocobon (May 13, 2008)

Awww I am so sorry Rosie, u r one of my favorite people on this board and now I admire u even more for ur strength, I'm sure u will get over this and bounce back with all the studying and preparation u have to do for ur masters!! Cheer up sweetie and as everyone said, everything happens for a reason and being the great person u are, I am sure the future holds the most wonderful things for u cuz u deserve to be happy!!!


----------



## jessiej78 (May 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow, youÂ´re officially my hero of the day for being so mature about this. Most of us could take notes here...I know I should!It takes a huge amount of strength to see the bigger picture and to feel beyong the sadness and dissappointment and actually know and really believe that the future holds what you deserve.

I really admire you for this. Seriously, chicken





Btw, hereÂ´s a bunny for ya:






I totally agree with this. Even though you are hurt, as is natural, you are handling this better than most would. I wish you all the best and all the happiness life will offer to you! Single or not, you are a great person, even not knowing you I can see that. Good luck hon!!!


----------



## GlossyAbby (May 13, 2008)

I'm sorry you are going through this but it will get better the first weeks after a break up are the worst


----------



## Sarah84 (May 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow, youÂ´re officially my hero of the day for being so mature about this. Most of us could take notes here...I know I should!It takes a huge amount of strength to see the bigger picture and to feel beyong the sadness and dissappointment and actually know and really believe that the future holds what you deserve.

I really admire you for this. Seriously, chicken





Btw, hereÂ´s a bunny for ya:









The amount of strength it must take to see the bigger picture and be so mature about everything is a wonderful positive about yourself. I certainly wouldnt have half the strength you seem to have, to be honest i'd be a miserable wreck.


----------



## Sonia_K (May 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your break up. I know how hard this must be for you but I just want to say you are being very sensible and mature about the sitution, much more than I would have been. Your a sweet, beautiful and intelligent girl and I'm sure you'll find somebody just as wonderful as you. Take care and Hugs to you.


----------



## perlanga (May 13, 2008)

WOw that's really hard. I know me and my when me and my bf broke up it was so hard for me move on, but it's just what has to happen.


----------



## LittleMissLilo (May 14, 2008)

Rosie, I'm really sorry what happened to you! I hope things will brighten up for you in the next upcoming days, actually I know they will brighten up for you. Because you are a great girl with a beautiful smile! I hope you learn from this and take it as an experience and altho you are sad now, everyone has a path to follow. Just think, something bigger and better will come your way someday! =] *hugs to you* my dear. =]


----------



## Beyonce Welch (May 14, 2008)

*I am so sorry to hear the news of your breakup from your boyfriend, but I hope that time will mend your hurt. ((((((((((( Rosie )))))))))) *


----------



## speedy (May 14, 2008)

Oh Rosie, I'm so sorry to hear this, you must be so upset. Break-ups are always hard, but remember that it gets a little easier every day.

Life as a single girl is great too, you can do whatever you like, and be as selfish as you want, without having to think about anyone else.

Sending you lots of hugs.


----------



## AngelaGM (May 14, 2008)

Your strength and maturity about your breakup really inspired me. Please feel free to PM me if you need to talk.


----------



## Kathy (May 14, 2008)

Awww....I'm so sorry to hear this Rosie! I missed this earlier. You are being incredibly mature about it, especially since he sounds like he was NOT at all mature about it. Pretty patronizing actually! But...ya' know...you are a beautiful, intellligent woman and there will be a man out there better for you that deserves and returns your love!! He doesn't sound like he's good enough for you anyway...


----------



## magosienne (May 14, 2008)

i'm sorry Rosie !!



but we can all take a lesson from your attitude, it's very mature. you're beautiful and intelligent, so i'm confident you'll find someone who will love you as much as you love him and as you deserve.

go get yourself a Venti caramel macchiato at Starbucks. i'm sure Willum will also give you lots of hugs.

concentrate on your uni stuff now, Rosie, do not flinch because of some guy.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 14, 2008)

I applaud you for your maturity and honesty in sharing. When all is said and done, you're still a great woman Rosie!


----------



## KristieTX (May 17, 2008)

Aw Rosie, I'm sorry to hear this. You are so strong and I know you will get through this ok. Feel free to cry on our shoulders anytime. You know we are here for you. *hugs*


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 17, 2008)

I didn't see this until now!

I'm really sorry things didn't work out, Rosie! At least you have Willum! He loves you! hehe. As does everyone here!

I'm really glad that you're able to put things into perspective...it can't be easy. I wish you the best!


----------



## Marisol (May 17, 2008)

Watch out world... R is single and ready to mingle! We are here for you and do remember the positive things that you had with him. He was a part of your life and he has taught you what you will want in your next relationship.


----------

